
The Surprisingly Simple Invention That Allows Robots to Make Clothes - eternalban
https://singularityhub.com/2017/02/03/the-surprisingly-simple-invention-that-allows-robots-to-make-clothes/
======
gumby
Not a huge surprise: this is why shirts arrive starched -- the starch made the
fabric stiff and easier for humans to handle when cutting and sewing.

The article mentions starch in passing but doesn't point out why it was used
in the first place, which makes the invention seem more magical. The actual
invention is finding something washable that can deal with the rougher
handling by robots.

~~~
hive_mind
I wish they'd use starch again, instead of "water soluble polymers." The
oceans don't need more plastics.

------
kordless
Now only if we had a robot that folded clothes from the dryer.

~~~
netinstructions
During my brief search into this before I found one consumer device -
[https://www.foldimate.com/](https://www.foldimate.com/) but wasn't a winner
for me (having to pin up the shirts doesn't make it worth it imo)

And there's a video from 2011 but it's a huge humanoid robot -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FGVgMsiv1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FGVgMsiv1s)
not something people would have in their home.

------
woliveirajr
it's interesting how there are so many things to be solved/discovered. Giving
the amount of precision that robots can achieve today, or how advanced robotic
vision has become, even if the "sewing problem" was already solved using
multi-million dollars, the given solution would be interesting (and cheaper)
anyway.

